# URL Redirection



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi to all of you on the Web, and sorry in advance because I'll be bothering you from now on with my web pet projects... I'm an ignoramus maximus when it comes to web stuff, so please put up with me when I'll be asking trivial things...:sigh: Also, if I happen to post in the wrong place, please feel free to move my thread to the correct one.

Now, my first question addresses the URL Redirection issue. The whole thing is as follows: I want to find a free hosting service (like the awardspace & freehostia mentioned in another thread or http://www.freedomain.co.nr/) and whenever a visitor goes to that address, he gets redirected to another page.

1. Is this something that can work automatically (without ever the free-hosted page to load)?

2. Can the free-hosted page load something and then redirect the visitor?

3. Which one is the best practice? Are there pros and cons?

4. If I select the 2nd option above, what kind of code will I have to write?

Thank you very much in advance for your patience. And, in case you're wondering, I don't know any web languages, I read about Nvu in another thread and most probably I'm gonna use something like this (I'm obviously a cheapie...):laugh:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

There's 2 ways of doing this, but only 1 that will probably work for you with a free hosting solution. 

Take a look at this URL on an example of HTML's redirection using a Refresh META tag. http://billstclair.com/html-redirect.html. The page will load, then redirect after the specified number of seconds has passed (you can control this). However, not all browsers will allow this (I know some people that disable this from happening).

The other option would be to use mod_rewrite within the .htaccess file on a Linux/FreeBSD based server, but I highly doubt a free hosting service will allow you to use this file.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*It worked!*

Thanks a million, Skie, I added this:

```
<meta http-equiv="Refresh"
 content="2; url=http://www.[I]sitename[/I].gr">
```
It worked perfectly!


----------

